# Demon shine bargain



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Hows this for a bargain.

4 x 5 litres for £12. £3 each from halfords!!!










The 500ml one in halfords is £6.99!!! so for 5 litres at £3 its a bit of a bargain!

Should keep me stocked up for a while!!!


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Guess no-one was bothered about my bargain!!! oh well  haha


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

You must have got the lot or been lucky, none at Durham


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

None up here in Scotland


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Nope, none here either for us bargain hunters


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

trev said:


> None up here in Scotland


tried Halfords in Coatbridge today and guess what none there....

Jim.......


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jim said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > None up here in Scotland
> ...


 :lol: :lol: XTR got the lot me thinks [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

trev said:


> :lol: :lol: XTR got the lot me thinks [smiley=bigcry.gif]




I had to get mine from a halfords in North Shields. about 20 miles from me in total.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

trev said:


> None up here in Scotland


im gonna go have a look in the falkirk and cumbernauld ones tomorow ill let you know if theres any in there :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > None up here in Scotland
> ...


 any news on this yet mate :wink:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

there was 1l bottle ones left...6.99 each though  
both Falkirk and Cumberland got none left


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Bummer :0) cheers anyway mate


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

no worries


----------



## steve o (Dec 5, 2006)

I managed to get 5 gallons and cleared out 2 halfords near me! 3 for myself which should last at least a year, 2 more for dad and gramps!

Awesome stuff as a quick top up sealer and drying aid this. Especially at £3 a tub!

Steve.


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice one steve o. I might buy the 1 litre tub of demon shine... just for the spray bottle. Then i can keep topping it up.


----------



## steve o (Dec 5, 2006)

lol! :lol:

Not worth the £6.99 mate! (I can't believe the 1 ltr is £6.99 when the 5ltr was £3!!!) I just buy extra bottles from somewhere like www.cleanyourcar.co.uk and put all my diluted bulk stuff into those. Megs last touch, all purpose, degreaser, glass cleaner, etc etc etc... and now demon shine!

I'm using it 1:4 at the minute as a drying aid. Wash, quick dry with a microfibre leaving it slightly wet still, then spray with 1 part demon to 4 parts water, one panel at a time as I finish the dry. Leaves a nice shine and adds a small amount of protection in between wax applications.

Good product for the price. However Dodo Juice red mist is by far my favourite spray for sealing in protection in between wax applications (bloody pricey though!)

Steve.


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

None at Stockton :x Going to try Darlington


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

steve o said:


> lol! :lol:
> 
> Not worth the £6.99 mate! (I can't believe the 1 ltr is £6.99 when the 5ltr was £3!!!) I just buy extra bottles from somewhere like http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk and put all my diluted bulk stuff into those. Megs last touch, all purpose, degreaser, glass cleaner, etc etc etc... and now demon shine!
> 
> ...


Yeh i was gonna buy the extra bottles from Tim but for the price of the bottle, spray head and postage i might as well buy the bottle from halfords and have an extra litre of demon shine too lol.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

None in Boro...


----------



## steve o (Dec 5, 2006)

To be honest, I haven't seen any about since the weekend. Everyone went pretty wild for it on www.detailingworld.co.uk and it only takes a few local boys at each Halfords to get wind of it like me and XTR to spoil the fun for everyone else buy buying up whatever they had left! :roll:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

steve o said:


> To be honest, I haven't seen any about since the weekend. Everyone went pretty wild for it on http://www.detailingworld.co.uk and it only takes a few local boys at each Halfords to get wind of it like me and XTR to spoil the fun for everyone else buy buying up whatever they had left! :roll:


 :lol: :lol:

I could sell it at some inflated price i bet!!!


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 24, 2009)

Missed out on this... none at any local stores  Always to late me :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

XTR said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol: XTR got the lot me thinks [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


No wonder they didn't have any :wink:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> XTR said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


Hahaha.. well worth the £2.40 for the tyne tunnel!!! lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 24, 2009)

Spoke to a very nice young lady at Halfords today :wink: she rang round and managed to find me a store with 7 in stock! Only 15 miles away so worth a trip I think, pick them up tomorrow


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Thundercat said:


> Spoke to a very nice young lady at Halfords today :wink: she rang round and managed to find me a store with 7 in stock! Only 15 miles away so worth a trip I think, pick them up tomorrow


 wonder if it was the same young lady i spoke too and posting them up here :wink:


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

I'm picking 8 up tomorrow  , and I know somewhere that has 10 in stock as well.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

well spill the beans fella


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

trev said:


> well spill the beans fella


I'll make sure I get mine tomorrow and then I'll pm you with the phone number Trev. :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

mav696 said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > well spill the beans fella
> ...


cheers mate :wink:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

mav696 said:


> I'm picking 8 up tomorrow  , and I know somewhere that has 10 in stock as well.


Hahaha  Keep you well stocked.


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

trev said:


> well spill the beans fella


You have PM Trev :wink:


----------

